

Live Minecraft server connections - citricsquid
http://stats.minecraft.net/

======
fsckin
The perfectionist in me is slightly bugged that traffic from Australia to the
US flies over Europe.

~~~
marcins
They should have the server or client send a traceroute with the data it sends
when it logs a connection for more accurate mapping!

------
duskwuff
Lots of connections from the US to a couple of "hot spots" in France and
Germany. I'm guessing those are the locations of a couple of popular dedicated
server providers?

~~~
alvinl
Yup! OVH (<http://www.ovh.co.uk/>) and Hetzner (<http://www.hetzner.de/en/>)
seem to be the most popular hosts for minecraft servers

------
EvilTerran
_Greetings professor Notch... would you like to play a game?_

(sorry)

------
egypturnash
Suddenly, I feel like I'm playing DEFCON.

<http://www.introversion.co.uk/defcon/>

------
emehrkay
I remember this from the first node.js competition. Back then you could go to
#nodejs on free node and it would show locations of messages if you were to
mention someone while typing. Cool stuff

~~~
powdahound
Here's the source for that one: <https://github.com/mape/node-wargames>

------
sidcool
Can someone explain me this in a layman's language?

~~~
thristian
Whenever a Minecraft player connects to a Minecraft server, the server
communicates with Mojang HQ to verify that the user is actually the person
they're trying to connect as. This means that Mojang gets to log a bunch of
"client with address X connected to server with address Y" records.

It looks like they've used some geolocation API to guess at GPS coordinates
for each address, and animated a little line connecting from the client
coordinates to the server coordinates.

~~~
p_f
Does anyone know if these "connection records" are available somewhere? That
would be a great source of information to study the Minecraft ecosystem...

~~~
EvilTerran
As darklajid says, there'd be privacy implications in the way of getting the
whole logs.

If you ask mojang nicely, though, they might be able to offer the logs with
the users anonymised to, say, a /24 subnet, or to just their geolocation
results (seeing as those aren't exactly accurate enough to single out
individuals).

~~~
p_f
Yes, absolutely, I understand there are privacy implications. I am from
academia so I might be somewhat naive about what companies are willing to
provide, but even anonymized data (e.g., replace every distinct IP address by
a random number, possibly keeping coarse/country-level geolocation) would
already provide a wealth of information about user connection patterns.

------
joelthelion
How do you code something like this? (without reimplementing everything!)

------
pepijndevos
"Data Hose Offline" :(

